# What would be a realistic SFX exchange request for a studio Hyatt Colorado ski week?



## heathpack (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everybody,

We haved owned our Hyatt for about a year now and have traded through II but only as instant exchanges, so we are trading newbs.

Currently we are holding a reservation for a studio Hyatt Main Street Station in Breckenridge week 7 for next year that we'd like to exchange.

Contacted SFX and they said that although they normally do not accept studios they would accept this week because it is a ski week.  Regular SFX membership did not really appeal to us because we would have to deposit the week without knowing what we might be able to get in exchange, so we ponied up for the 3-year platinum membership.

We are going to France Aug 2011 and are flying through London, so requested a London studio week any week of Aug 2011.  SFX has since us feedback that they think this request is unrealistic.

So if a summer London studio is unrealistic, maybe you good TUGGers can give us some advice as to what is realistic.

Our parameters are:
Any size unit is fine (its just 2 of us), but we like a fridge and coffeemaker.
We like warm more than cold.
Peace and quiet preferred over party atmosphere.
We most enjoy beaches and cities.
Can travel any time of year, but have travel scheduled through Aug 2011, so we'd probably be looking for winter/spring of 2012 (Jan-April). 
Live in Southern California, so Hawaii and Western US/Canada more convienent for a 1 week trip.
We would consider a longer trip so that we could head further afield.
Have stayed in Hyatt, Disney, and Marriott timeshares and enjoyed them all.  Would be looking for something similar.

Our thoughts were maybe trying for Maui, Kauai, the Big Island, New York City, or maybe something like Four Seasons Aviara.  Where else should we be considering?  Other than Marriott, Starwood and Hyatt, are there other Hawaii properties we should consider?  Maybe even Thailand?

Thanks in advance,
H


----------



## camachinist (Jun 28, 2010)

Given the rent-swap (cash) value of that studio week, which is considerable, a 1BR in most locations if not prime time would be a reasonable 'like' exchange. 

I could easily see a 1BR at Kona II, or even a 2BR, based on rent-swap values. SFX has decent availability in Hawaii, Mexico and certain parts of California. 

I think I'll pose your question on another forum and see what kind of input there is....I'm not familiar enough with Hyatt to really comment with authority. I can tell you I had to push to get a comparable exchange for my Marriott Las Vegas 2BR. 

I think, since you're requesting first, go for a 1BR on any of the Hawaiian islands which interest you. Your selected season is somewhat shoulder, so an uptrade from your very prime ski week should be reasonable.

I only see two Hyatt weeks listed for rent on Redweek, and they're a ton of money (2BR and 3BR):

	01/01/11 - 01/08/11 	7 	$7,500 ($1,071/nt) 	Pool 	3/ 3 	8 	View
	03/19/11 - 03/26/11 	7 	$4,950 ($707/nt) 	Mountain 	2/2.5 	8 	View

I'd list your studio for 400/nt and see what happens. Hyatt wants over 500/nt for that studio in December non-holiday. No availability for your dates. 2800.00 could take you to a lot of travel locations with $$ left over. Good luck


----------



## Pit (Jun 28, 2010)

heathpack said:


> Currently we are holding a reservation for a studio Hyatt Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge week 7 for next year that we'd like to exchange.



Hyatt Mountain Lodge is in Avon (Beaver Creek). Hyatt Main Street Station is in Breck. You may want to double-check which one you have.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 28, 2010)

Good point. Main Street is a little less expensive. 419.00 per night for their dates. OP, it would be good to clarify this as trading and rent-swap value do differ. Mountain Lodge appears to command more money and is in higher demand. Good luck


----------



## heathpack (Jun 28, 2010)

Pit said:


> Hyatt Mountain Lodge is in Avon (Beaver Creek). Hyatt Main Street Station is in Breck. You may want to double-check which one you have.



Sorry that was a typo.  It is Hyatt Main Street Station in Breckenridge.  It will change original post to reflect.

H


----------



## heathpack (Jun 28, 2010)

camachinist said:


> Good point. Main Street is a little less expensive. 419.00 per night for their dates. OP, it would be good to clarify this as trading and rent-swap value do differ. Mountain Lodge appears to command more money and is in higher demand. Good luck



I am getting on Hyatt.com a 2BR avail week 7 at Main Street Station for $4400 for the week.  I do not see any studios avail week 7 (Feb 12-19, 2011).  I was figuring Hyatt would charge about 1/3 that for a studio, which is only $1400 or $210/night.

H


----------



## heathpack (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh wait, I see week 6 is avail through Hyatt.com for $2300/week for a studio, or $329/night.

H


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 28, 2010)

We have used SFX exclusively for the past 13 years. Can't answer for Thailand nor ski weeks but the others would be reasonable exchanges. We have exchanged into the Manhattan Club in New York City in July 2008 and we have a confirmed exchange for the HGVC West 57th Street in New York City for this August. We have done many exchanges to the Grand Mayans and Royal Mayans in Mexico. These are luxury top tier resorts. We did an exchange to Hawaii in April. We have also done many other exchanges. All the exchanges were into 1 and 2 BR units except for New York City which were studio.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 28, 2010)

HeathPack,

I have heard one of you board members at Hyatt Tahoe is talking with SFX to do a presentation at the meeting coming up in July or September.

I would strongly suggest writting a letter to the Hyatt Tahoe Board and ask them to let SFX discuss all options with Hyatt Tahoe owners.

Steve Dallas who is a board member in Tahoe got to meet when of the big wigs at SFX and Steve likes their approach and would like to have the whole board hear what SFX has to offer to us owners instead of just II.

Write a letter and fax it up to the Hyatt Office in Incline 775-832-1012 fax...If you ask I know the board listens to the owners.

Do it quickly since they would have to get it on the agenda very soon.


----------



## Judy (Jun 29, 2010)

Does SFX accept studios?


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 29, 2010)

Judy said:


> Does SFX accept studios?



In general, no.  However, they do accept them in very high-demand areas / seasons.  You need to call and ask them directly.

Kurt


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 29, 2010)

Right, if you have a Studio in New York, or a Ski Season Studio, or Marriott Maui Ocean Club Studio....they make exceptions.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2010)

Upgrade fees are something annoying about the alternate exchange companies.  I wouldn't give the week to SFX, simply because II can do better.  

A studio to a 2 bedroom is quite a fee through SFX.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 29, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Upgrade fees are something annoying about the alternate exchange companies.  I wouldn't give the week to SFX, simply because II can do better.
> 
> A studio to a 2 bedroom is quite a fee through SFX.



Not with a Platinum membership. I have gotten 2 BR units several times with no fees in exchange for my Gaslamp Plaza Suites mini-suite.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Not with a Platinum membership. I have gotten 2 BR units several times with no fees in exchange for my Gaslamp Plaza Suites mini-suite.



I got a one bedroom exchange for my two-bedroom Hawaii deposit.  I cannot recommend SFX to anyone, since my luck has been rather lackluster compared to yours.  I am not a preferred member, just a platinum member.  Five years of membership, one successful exchange, and no free upgrade.  Nothing forthcoming for my current request, nor for my last request.  SFX is not to be counted upon, in my opinion.  

Five year membership and doubtful that I will ever get anything I really want.  I will just have to settle for something I don't want.  I am so unimpressed, I cannot even tell you.  I loved the one exchange I got, don't get me wrong, but that's one exchange in 3 years.  My current request for Kauai in January, not a peep from them.  Glad not to be posting this on Timeshare Forums, so Mark doesn't have the chance to lambaste me the way he did a person over there.  Of course, there is an SFX shill who posts here occasionally.  Maybe we will hear from her.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that SFX did not work out for you, Cindy.  My limited experience with them has been a good one.

I deposited a 1BR Hiltion Hawaiin Village summer 4th of July week with them, which cost me about $550 in maintenance fees (4800 HGVC points).   In exchange, we received two weeks:

1) A 2BR Mayan Palace RM Thanksgiving week (bonus week, total fees ~$370).  We requested this specific week at several Mexico locations.  

2) A 2BR January ski week in Steamboat ($129 exchange, free 2BR upgrade).  We requested any Jan-Mar ski week in Colorado.  At one point, we were offered week 52 in Steamboat, but unfortunately that would not have worked with our plans that year.

I was a bit dissapointed w/ the condition of the Steamboat property, but it served its purpose.  The Mayan Palace was a fantastic property.

Overall, not a bad deal.  We were fairly flexible in our requests, and I think that was key.

Kurt


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 29, 2010)

heathpack said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We haved owned our Hyatt for about a year now and have traded through II but only as instant exchanges, so we are trading newbs.
> 
> ...



Don't exchange it. Rent it and rent whatever you want with cash.  That's your best move.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2010)

I love hearing all of the good about SFX, so thanks for that, Kurt.  I really hope your luck continues.

But if you enter an ongoing request for a particular date and area, prepare to get zero communication.  The entire exchange thing is just a gamble, anyway, and with SFX, your odds go down--way down.  

The increase in exchange fee, even for platinum members, left a new bitter taste in my mouth.  

I will enter a new exchange request as soon as RCI or II fulfills the one I have [with all of the possible companies out there].  I know it will be either RCI Points or II with something wonderful.  SFX will once again disappoint.  

I guess I can try for Mexico, but that is an easy exchange with II or RCI, too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Don't exchange it. Rent it and rent whatever you want with cash.  That's your best move.



Hyatt owners on TUG are really against the renting of the Hyatt properties.  I don't know if there is a rule against it or what?  You seem to know a lot about the different companies, BB, so maybe you know?

I know PA- bought quite a few Hyatt points, so maybe renting Hyatt is pretty profitable and allowed.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the various perspectives.

H


----------



## funtime (Jun 30, 2010)

SFX did not work out for me either.  You have a gem of a trader - at least 9 out of 10 with size being the only issue.  I would strongly advise renting it on Redweek and you can use that money to purchase another place on Redweek anywhere you want to go.   And, you may still have some money left over to pay for your maintenance fees.  Renting on Redweek is really easy.  Funtime


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2010)

I knew I would get my exchange request from SFX, once I wrote about my experiences with them here.    It's been months since I made this request, and today I got exactly what I wanted, on the date I needed.  This happened for me before, ironically, the same week I advised people here not to use SFX.  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 30, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I knew I would get my exchange request from SFX, once I wrote about my experiences with them here.    It's been months since I made this request, and today I got exactly what I wanted, on the date I needed.  This happened for me before, ironically, the same week I advised people here not to use SFX.  Coincidence?  I think not.



Well, I do think it is a coincidence.  You've been complaining about them for months already. They are growing and have a great opportunity with Marriott owners showing a willingness to consider options outside II.  I don't think they are that concerned with what Cindy has to say.   Every company has detractors and supporters.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> Well, I do think it is a coincidence.  You've been complaining about them for months already. They are growing and have a great opportunity with Marriott owners showing a willingness to consider options outside II.  *I don't think they are that concerned with what Cindy has to say. *  Every company has detractors and supporters.



Wow!

I haven't been complaining about them for "months already."  I have hardly complained about them at all.  I shared an experience that others have also shared, and then twice I was contacted by someone at SFX with an exchange opportunity within 24 hours of posting, one which I couldn't take.  

I have a Platinum account for five years and can now say they found me two weeks.  It adds to the cost of each week, if you only get a couple of exchanges in that time.   

I had a great exchange we enjoyed in March from SFX, at Powell Place, which I acknowledged, and I would have no hope of getting the same from any other company. I doubt there is a resort in SF that I would enjoy more than I did that one.   

Every person who considers SFX should know all sides, and I share my opinions.  And they do watch here, I am sure of it.  They are in the timeshare industry.  

My email address and TUG name are very much the same.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 1, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I knew I would get my exchange request from SFX, once I wrote about my experiences with them here.    It's been months since I made this request, and today I got exactly what I wanted, on the date I needed.  This happened for me before, ironically, the same week I advised people here not to use SFX.  Coincidence?  I think not.



I agree with the previous poster that it is just a coincidence. You have been complaining about them for a long time.


----------



## funtime (Jul 1, 2010)

SFX has some particular strengths such as the Grand Mayan and other Mayan properties in Mexico and a fairly strong presence on West coast and Hawaii.  They rarely if ever get Marriott weeks and have little on the East coast of US.  So, if your request fits their parameters they are great.  And if your week is a strong trader you are great.  I would venture if you deposit your Hyatt week it will be one of the only ones in their inventory.  Funtime


----------



## heathpack (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the suggestions.  We have decided as one option to list this week as a rental and see what happens.  However, looking at cost for rentals in locales/resorts we'd like to visit, I am not at all convinced that we could rent out our Hyatt week and turn around and rent something elsewhere plus have cash left over for our MF.  It seems to me like I have to rent my week for way less than Hyatt.com would, or else why would the renter not rent a week directly from Hyatt?  That way the reservation could be cancelled, would not require prepayment and one could earn Gold Passport points (or whatever Hyatt rewards program is called).

And then looking on redweek most things we'd want to rent seem to be listed for $1000-$2000/week.

When I factor in my original purchase price for my Hyatt unit and my on-going MF, I figure my Hyatt points cost me about $1 each per year.  I can exchange for a studio in II for 430 points plus $160 exchange fee, or about $600.  A 1BR "costs" me 870 points + $160 or around $1000.

If I trade with SFX, I would give them my 750 point week, plus $160 exchange fee plus my $300 membership, so my "cost" for a week would be around $1200.  If I can uptrade to a 1BR (free for platinum members), my assessment is than an SFX trade is a worthwhile consideration.

So it seems to me that unless I can rent a studio for less than $600 or a 1BR for less than $1000-$1200, we are better off exchanging.  The only real advantages to renting are: 1. possible guaranteed view/unit, 2. no sitting around waiting to see if an exchange comes through, and 3. the ability to use the cash for something else besides accomodation if we choose.

So our conclusion is that we should also continue exploring exchange options for this week.  What do we have right and what are we getting wrong in all this?

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

You lost me!  I am not a left-brained thinker; I am a right-brained thinker.  

II will be good for you, since you already have a membership.  

SFX is an option, considering you are giving up a studio with realistic MF's to give it a try.  For a Gold membership, you don't have to pay a membership fee.  

Although my experience with SFX is generally a lack of communication and long waits, they have come through twice in three years so far.  Rick thinks I am nuts to try SFX again, but since we have two years left, I will.  I want something in NYC and know they are my only chance for such an exchange, but I will give up a 1 bedroom Myrtle Beach SBP and see how they do for me.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 2, 2010)

I looked twice but still don't see confirmation of which Hyatt resort we're talking about. Is it indeed Mountain Lodge or is it Main Street? Big difference in pricing/value parameters.
At Main Street, the cheapest of the two, there are no studios available for week 7 and, as noted, week six is available:


Room Type:  	Saturday  	Sunday  	Monday  	Tuesday  	Wednesday  	Thursday  	Friday
Studio
Room Details   
	329.00  	329.00  	329.00  	329.00  	329.00  	329.00  	329.00 
Total Price Per Room: 2303.00  USD 1

Book

Two Bedroom
Room Details   
	499.00  	499.00  	499.00  	499.00  	499.00  	499.00  	499.00 
Total Price Per Room: 3493.00  USD 1

Week 7 does have a two-bedroom available for 629.00 per night, so, extrapolating, a studio would have a rental rate of 414.00 per night, similar to the 419.00/night I actually saw before availability disappeared. 

Since there is no availability through Hyatt, this supports valuing the interval at or near the same price as Hyatt formally asked (and received) for the property. I'd have no problem asking 400.00/nt for that interval.

As support for this methodology, I routinely ask as much for summer weeks at NCV as Marriott does (when available) simply because they become unavailable through the hotel reservation portal. It's simple business supply and demand. 

My strategy, assuming, like Marriott, Hyatt 'allows' owners to rent their personal ownerships (I'd do it anyway, ef them), would be to make request first exchange requests through SFX and, simultaneously, rent the week on Redweek. Also, follow your resorts results on eBay's rental portal and, as appropriate, consider that alternative. Maximize your flexibility *and* value. No one cares as much about your value as you do. 

You already have a SFX membership so get that exchange request (or requests) in *now*. Push them, on the phone. Use the numbers you know to make your case. Don't be deterred. Push back. If you don't like their perspective, accept it and move on to other alternatives. The key is not to let anyone deter you from getting what you want. I get the sense that you're minimizing your ownerships. That's patently *wrong*. You have a great week at a wonderful resort in a desirable location. *Maximize* it!. Good luck!


----------



## heathpack (Jul 2, 2010)

camachinist said:


> I looked twice but still don't see confirmation of which Hyatt resort we're talking about. Is it indeed Mountain Lodge or is it Main Street?



See post #5.  It is Main Street Station in Breckenridge.

Although I hear what you are saying on maximizing the value of our timeshare, our logistical problem is we are getting a little too much out of it this year.  Not counting this Hyatt ski week, we already have 38 nights of timeshare stays booked between now and when we get our new set of Hyatt points next June.  Maybe we are coming across as very mellow about all this just because we can't squeeze in any more travel this year.  We are also heading to France for 2 weeks next Aug, so really that pushes timeshare travel in to the Jan-Apr 2012 time frame.

If we can't travel until Jan-Apr 2012, I can't realistically do the request-first option with SFX now and be very forceful.  For the most part, they will not have any of that inventory deposited until next winter/spring, right?

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I agree with the previous poster that it is just a coincidence. You have been complaining about them for a long time.



Sharing my experiences is not complaining.  You have had nothing but great experiences, while mine has been so-so.  At least this exchange I received is a 2 bedroom for my 2 bedroom.  I am thrilled to get the exchange.  So I am applauding SFX for doing right by me.   Two more years to go, and hopefully I will continue to have some success.  We will see.  I have never gotten a size upgrade and don't think SFX is really as special as others believe.  $159 for exchange fee is high, too.  $20 higher than II, and that is for Platinum!  

The people who are most happy with SFX have some things in common, which I have noticed: 1) they have been members a long time and seem to have a relationship with a certain person, 2) they get upgrades in size with their platinum memberships, 3) they seem to use SFX exclusively, 4) and they love to tell us of their successes. 

The rest of us who are less successful are just jealous. 

If you want Four Seasons Aviara, you should indeed request Newport Coast Villas along with it.  It's a beautiful resort and all units are 2 bedrooms.  I love the location of NCV to Anaheim.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am thrilled to get the exchange.



Out of curiosity Cindy, what did you get and what did you deposit?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

Two bedroom Gold Crown summer in Hawaii--Kona Hawaiian Village
Got a 2 bedroom Gold Crown for January 2011 at Point at Poipu.  I am very happy with that exchange.  It's a good even exchange.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 2, 2010)

> If we can't travel until Jan-Apr 2012, I can't realistically do the request-first option with SFX now and be very forceful. For the most part, they will not have any of that inventory deposited until next winter/spring, right?



I'd put in the requests anyway, as you're now at 18 months for some dates, and adjust as time goes by. Simultaneously, list your 2011 week on Redweek and attempt to maximize rent. You'll have 2012 Hyatt points to reserve in 2011 and can adjust your SFX request as appropriate, using those points, as applicable. 

Realistically, as your current week is in 2011 and your desired week is in 2012, if I'm reading right, a rent swap is what I'd pursue. Start with a high price, near what Hyatt charges, and then watch things and, if no joy, gauge the responses from SFX as your occupancy date approaches. Remember, generally, you lose 'power' the closer in your occupancy date is, as it gives them less time to find an appropriate exchange, since you'd be using request-first.

My apologies for not seeing your clarification. Still a lovely resort. Don't short-change yourself. I'm sure some skiers will thank you


----------



## heathpack (Jul 2, 2010)

camachinist said:


> I'd put in the requests anyway, as you're now at 18 months for some dates, and adjust as time goes by. Simultaneously, list your 2011 week on Redweek and attempt to maximize rent. You'll have 2012 Hyatt points to reserve in 2011 and can adjust your SFX request as appropriate, using those points, as applicable.
> 
> Realistically, as your current week is in 2011 and your desired week is in 2012, if I'm reading right, a rent swap is what I'd pursue. Start with a high price, near what Hyatt charges, and then watch things and, if no joy, gauge the responses from SFX as your occupancy date approaches. Remember, generally, you lose 'power' the closer in your occupancy date is, as it gives them less time to find an appropriate exchange, since you'd be using request-first.
> 
> My apologies for not seeing your clarification. Still a lovely resort. Don't short-change yourself. I'm sure some skiers will thank you



One more question:  if I am interested in Maui or Kauai Marriotts or Westins, who would have better inventory for this, SFX or II?

We have listed the rental.  Could not get SFX on the phone to make a request and there is some sort of glitch in their online exchange request system.  They have not returned my calls.

If we can't get what we want from either SFX or a renter, we can always cancel the reservation, get our points back and either deposit them with II or use them for a weekend Hyatt trip.

Thanks,
H


----------



## camachinist (Jul 2, 2010)

IMO, your best bet for Marriott or Starwood is II. That said, the Hyatt experts would be a better source of a specific strategy than I could possibly be. I'm assuming your booked week is your currency. I think, in II, if you deposited it, you'd have an excellent opportunity to obtain a 1BR Marriott or Westin in shoulder season in Hawaii. Do you currently have an account with II? If yes, how far is it paid out? 

I've been seeing the Cliff's Club (Princeville, Kauai) and KBC (Kauai Beach Club) a lot with my NCV summer week on II and this is consistent with past years. I've only seen studios at Ko Olina (Oahu) and MOC (Maui Ocean Club). Westin, for me, online, has been a rare sighting in general, and I've never gotten a request into Hawaii for one when I've tried through II. That's just my experience however. YMMV


----------



## heathpack (Jul 2, 2010)

camachinist said:


> IMO, your best bet for Marriott or Starwood is II. That said, the Hyatt experts would be a better source of a specific strategy than I could possibly be. I'm assuming your booked week is your currency. I think, in II, if you deposited it, you'd have an excellent opportunity to obtain a 1BR Marriott or Westin in shoulder season in Hawaii. Do you currently have an account with II? If yes, how far is it paid out?
> 
> I've been seeing the Cliff's Club (Princeville, Kauai) and KBC (Kauai Beach Club) a lot with my NCV summer week on II and this is consistent with past years. I've only seen studios at Ko Olina (Oahu) and MOC (Maui Ocean Club). Westin, for me, online, has been a rare sighting in general, and I've never gotten a request into Hawaii for one when I've tried through II. That's just my experience however. YMMV



We get an II membership as part of our HVC dues.  If I deposit with II, however, I do not deposit that specific week.  I would cancel the reservation, get my points back into my HVC account and then deposit those points with II.

If we are going to wind up in a studio, it would only take us 430 points to get this through II.  Turning our Hyatt Main St Station back in to Hyatt would net us 750 pts.

I will check out the non-Marriott/Starwood Hawaii TUG reviews and see if anything appeals.

H


----------



## bdh (Jul 3, 2010)

heathpack said:


> I would cancel the reservation, get my points back into my HVC account and then deposit those points with II.
> 
> If we are going to wind up in a studio, it would only take us 430 points to get this through II.  Turning our Hyatt Main St Station back in to Hyatt would net us 750 pts.



If you cancel the Main St Station reservation with Hyatt, wouldn't your points become LCUP points (which can only be used within HVC) - might want to verify that with them.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 3, 2010)

bdh said:


> If you cancel the Main St Station reservation with Hyatt, wouldn't your points become LCUP points (which can only be used within HVC) - might want to verify that with them.



I will check with HVC, but I don't think so.  Last year we saw a Marriott Ko'Olina as an instant exchange with II.  We cancelled a Hyatt Highlands Inn 3-night stay in order to book that and there was no problem with the points going into II.

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 3, 2010)

heathpack said:


> I will check with HVC, but I don't think so.  Last year we saw a Marriott Ko'Olina as an instant exchange with II.  We cancelled a Hyatt Highlands Inn 3-night stay in order to book that and there was no problem with the points going into II.
> 
> H



Called Hyatt.  Points were in CUP when reservation was made and would still have been in CUP now if no reservation had been made, therefore points would go back in to CUP if reservation were to be cancelled in the next few months.  Cindy, did you follow all that?!

The bottom line is they would be depositable into II.

H


----------



## funtime (Jul 3, 2010)

In my estimation you will do far better in II than SFX which rarely gets Marriott weeks.  Funtime
By the way, threads go back years and years on SFX including their assertion that they were "working on a website."   That one is years old.  How hard is that really?  HTSE, Platinum Inerchange and DAE all post their inventory on a website.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2010)

I think you would agree that it's a lot better for SFX for people not to be able to search online.  They can cater better to their oldest and best customers.  I think they have preferred customers.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 4, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think you would agree that it's a lot better for SFX for people not to be able to search online.  They can cater better to their oldest and best customers.  I think they have preferred customers.



That is absolutely false. Their business model does not lend itself to doing an on-line search due to how they pro-actively acquire weeks. That has been explained many times but you can't accept that and continue with your conspiracy theories.

You would help yourself a lot if you would get to know and deal directly with some of their agents who are very good. My favorites are Elena and Scarlet. They will gladly assist you.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 10, 2010)

*Am finding SFX user-unfriendly*

Am having trouble getting much done with SFX.  With what I do for a living, its really hard for me to call or receive calls during the work week.  Frequently (50% of the time?), even when I can make time to call SFX, a machine comes on and says to call during business hours PST (which I am already doing).  Machine takes a message and sometimes someone calls me back that day- but usually I am unavailable.

One day, I did manage to get through to a human and spoke with an associate who strongly urged me to get requests in for Hawaiian properties now.  OK, but I need to check 1 or 2 things with DH and call back.

Call back 30 minutes later (mid day on a weekday).  Get the familiar SFX machine telling me to call during business hours.  Leave a message.  No call back.  Call again around 4pm.  Machine friend comes on the line and I leave another message.

So I try to set up my request on line.  Went through the whole process and then got an error message that I could not make a request past June 2011.

Called SFX and left them another message that there was a problem with the dates I was being allowed to request on-line.

Someone from SFX called me back 4 days later ("to assist me with logging in to my account"), but I was not home when they called.  

Emailed SFX and got problem corrected and now I have ability to request through Jan 10, 2012.  In the email I sent SFX, I gave them my desired location, properties and timeframe and they said they'd set the request up for me but could only do so through Jan 10, 2012- I'll have to come back and extend dates as my 18-month request window opens.  Ok, that's fine.

Today I look on line and nothing set up.  Ok, no big deal.  I'll set it up.  Go through whole process of entering dates for multiple locales and get an error message that I can only request travel that will be COMPLETED by Jan 10, 2012.  I include in the comment line the specific resorts I am interested in.

Ok, so re-enter everything and then I get a message that if SFX gets an EXACT match of locale, resort quality, and time but I don't accept the exchange, I will still be charged the exchange fee.  Which I totally understand, except for resort quality part.  Some of the resorts that they suggested I request are in my opinion of lesser quality than the resort I am offering.

So in the end, I just deleted this exchange request.  And after all that I've still accomplished nothing. 

So the point of my post is two-fold:
1.  Does anybody know how it is handled if I request specific resorts in the comments section of my on-line request and SFX matches us into another resort on the same island that we did not request.  Am I forced to pay the full exchange fee if I do not accept the exchange?
2.  To share this experience and see if anyone has suggestions as to how I might be better able to work with SFX, keeping in mind that calling during the work week will frequently not work for me.  Truthfully, my current vibe is that my schedule is incompatible with SFX's and I probably won't realistically be able to work with this particular company.

H


----------



## pranas (Jul 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Although my experience with SFX is generally a lack of communication and long waits, they have come through twice in three years so far.  Rick thinks I am nuts to try SFX again, but since we have two years left, I will.  I want something in NYC and know they are my only chance for such an exchange, but I will give up a 1 bedroom Myrtle Beach SBP and see how they do for me.




Give up a 1 bedroom Myrtle Beach for NYC!  Not exactly an easy trade unless it is last minute.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 10, 2010)

> So the point of my post is two-fold:
> 1. Does anybody know how it is handled if I request specific resorts in the comments section of my on-line request and SFX matches us into another resort on the same island that we did not request. Am I forced to pay the full exchange fee if I do not accept the exchange?
> 2. To share this experience and see if anyone has suggestions as to how I might be better able to work with SFX, keeping in mind that calling during the work week will frequently not work for me. Truthfully, my current vibe is that my schedule is incompatible with SFX's and I probably won't realistically be able to work with this particular company.


Post your inquiries/comments here and have a company official assist you.

It does help


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think summer Myrtle Beach for an early April NY studio would probably work just fine.  I can deposit a July week easily enough.  I will see what they can do for us; otherwise I can take something in So. or N. CA.  

I know of one person who did get two weeks in NYC for their SBP lockoff deposit through SFX.  I am not a beginner at exchanging.   



pranas said:


> Give up a 1 bedroom Myrtle Beach for NYC!  Not exactly an easy trade unless it is last minute.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 10, 2010)

heathpack said:


> So the point of my post is two-fold:
> 1.  Does anybody know how it is handled if I request specific resorts in the comments section of my on-line request and SFX matches us into another resort on the same island that we did not request.  Am I forced to pay the full exchange fee if I do not accept the exchange?
> 2.  To share this experience and see if anyone has suggestions as to how I might be better able to work with SFX, keeping in mind that calling during the work week will frequently not work for me.  Truthfully, my current vibe is that my schedule is incompatible with SFX's and I probably won't realistically be able to work with this particular company.
> 
> H


1. AFAIK, SFX will not automatically match you to a resort if it does not appear in your list of requested resorts.
2. Work with one agent at SFX and establish a mutually agreeable time for the two of you to communicate by phone, if necessary, or email. I believe a previous poster provided you with the names of two agents. 

I've had good success with SFX.  I purchased a first Marriott in August 2009 and joined II and SFX shortly thereafter. Exchanged a 2 BR Marriott Grande Vista for a 2BR Kona Hawaiian Village for March 2010. Received bonus weeks for the deposit. Used one bonus week to reserve a 1 BR at Polo Towers for July 2010. An Eagle Crest deposit picked up a 1 BR at the Manhattan Club July 2010.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 10, 2010)

brigechols said:


> I believe a previous poster provided you with the names of two agents.



As an FYI, I did ask for either of those agents from the previous post or the rep whose card was included in my new member info packet.  I was told by the agent who I got on the telephone that all the others I mentioned were unavailable but that he works closely with them and he could help me.  Then when I called back got my machine friend for the rest of the day.

The email exchange was with the rep whose card I have.  I don't have anyone else's email contact info.

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 10, 2010)

brigechols said:


> 1. AFAIK, SFX will not automatically match you to a resort if it does not appear in your list of requested resorts.



According to SFX's disclaimer when you try to set this up on-line, they consider an "exact" match to be one that matches your desired date range, location, and resort _quality_.  Their verbage does not state that an "exact" match is considered one that is limited to the actual resorts that you requested.

Perhaps in practice, however, they only match you to resorts you request.  If I can clarify this for sure with SFX, I will post the reply here.

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 10, 2010)

camachinist said:


> Post your inquiries/comments here and have a company official assist you.
> 
> It does help



Done.  Awaiting moderator approval before post goes up.

Will let you all know if I learn anything useful.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2010)

brigechols said:


> I've had good success with SFX.  I purchased a first Marriott in August 2009 and joined II and SFX shortly thereafter. Exchanged a 2 BR Marriott Grande Vista for a 2BR Kona Hawaiian Village for March 2010. Received bonus weeks for the deposit. Used one bonus week to reserve a 1 BR at Polo Towers for July 2010 and another bonus week picked up a *1 BR at the Manhattan Club July 2010*.



Seriously?  You got a MC for a bonus week.  WOW, that is great.  I am so jealous.   Seriously, I am so jealous, because the bonus week they offered me wasn't worth a dime.  I have never gotten a bonus week.  I need to keep trying this company.  Maybe I could do that well.  

How much is the new Platinum membership for 5 years?  Does anyone have the real price?  I saw some incorrect info out there on that.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 10, 2010)

I will send you a pm with Elena's contact info. Wrt exact resorts, this was the answer provided when I aske the question


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 10, 2010)

SFX policy specifically excludes getting NYC or Grand Mayan using a bonus week.  Someone may have lucked out, but that has been the policy for years.  I have no bonus weeks left this year so I cannot confirm their disclaimer.


----------



## cirkus (Jul 10, 2010)

I know you can pay a fee of (I think) $199 to upgrade the bonus week to Grand Mayan, and I would assume that something similar was available for NYC. You can also upgrade to 2BR or holiday week for a fee.
Bill


----------



## brigechols (Jul 10, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> SFX policy specifically excludes getting NYC or Grand Mayan using a bonus week.  Someone may have lucked out, but that has been the policy for years.  I have no bonus weeks left this year so I cannot confirm their disclaimer.



You are right. Just checked my history. The Manhattan Club exchange resulted from an Eagle Crest deposit. I will correct the previous post.

Week Deposited  	Week Exchanged  	Balance
Request#	
Deposit Date:	1/25/2010
Resort:	Eagle Crest
Dates:	8/21/2010 - 8/28/2010
Expires:	8/21/2012
Days Deposited:	7

Confirmed:	
Resort:	Manhattan Club
Dates:	7/3/2010 - 7/10/2010
Fees:	$129.00
Days Used:	7
	0
Week Deposited 	Week Exchanged 	Balance
Request#	
Deposit Date:	11/11/2009
Resort:	Marriott's Grande Vista
Dates:	5/29/2010 - 6/5/2010
Expires:	5/29/2012
Days Deposited:	7

Confirmed:	11/11/2009
Resort:	Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
Dates:	3/12/2010 - 3/19/2010
Fees:	$168.95
Days Used:	7


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 13, 2010)

heathpack said:


> Am having trouble getting much done with SFX.  With what I do for a living, its really hard for me to call or receive calls during the work week.  Frequently (50% of the time?), even when I can make time to call SFX, a machine comes on and says to call during business hours PST (which I am already doing).  Machine takes a message and sometimes someone calls me back that day- but usually I am unavailable.
> 
> One day, I did manage to get through to a human and spoke with an associate who strongly urged me to get requests in for Hawaiian properties now.  OK, but I need to check 1 or 2 things with DH and call back.
> 
> ...



I often request specific resorts and dates. They will NOT match you into another resort if you requested a specific resort. You do not pay any exchange fee unless you agree with the exchange.

You should be contacting SFX via e-mail which is their preferred method. I use both phone and e-mail. I deal with a couple agents who are very responsive. You need to start using e-mail. When you get an agent, get their e-mail and extension number and then deal with them. Each one handles different geographic areas so if yours doesn't handle it, ask them who does and what their extension and e-mail is.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 14, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I often request specific resorts and dates. They will NOT match you into another resort if you requested a specific resort. You do not pay any exchange fee unless you agree with the exchange.
> 
> You should be contacting SFX via e-mail which is their preferred method. I use both phone and e-mail. I deal with a couple agents who are very responsive. You need to start using e-mail. When you get an agent, get their e-mail and extension number and then deal with them. Each one handles different geographic areas so if yours doesn't handle it, ask them who does and what their extension and e-mail is.



I have emailed the rep that brigechols recommended.  I did hear back from her the next day.  She wants to talk via telephone, so I will call her on Friday morning.  I would bet she would like to talk first to get an idea of what we are interested in, maybe we can email from more in the future.

Email will work perfectly for me, so hopefully we can build up to that.

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 16, 2010)

Spoke this am with brigechols' rep, who was VERY helpful.  Got my request set up and was willing/able to give advice on what would be a reasonable.  Rep answered all the questions that I had and definately seemed to know what she was talking about.

It is correct what others said that SFX will only consider an exact match to be a match into resorts that you request, despite what the website says when you try to set up an exchange request.

Overall, I felt really good about my conversation today.  Thanks Brigechols!

S


----------



## heathpack (Jul 17, 2010)

*Ironically now it IS Mountain Lodge*

I was able to change this reservation today from a studio week 7 Main St Station to a week 3 Hyatt Mountain Lodge.  Not sure if this will put me in a better or worse position exchange-wise, but I assumed better, so I made the change.

H


----------



## heathpack (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, just to update this thread:  Put in all my exchange requests with SFX, didn't hear anything more from them (but wouldn't have expected to, as my requests were so far in the future).  But I cancelled everything today, as I accomplished a private trade with another TUGGER using the unit.

So we'll have to wait until next year to see what they can do.

H


----------



## cruisin (Aug 28, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I knew I would get my exchange request from SFX, once I wrote about my experiences with them here.    It's been months since I made this request, and today I got exactly what I wanted, on the date I needed.  This happened for me before, ironically, the same week I advised people here not to use SFX.  Coincidence?  I think not.




I agree, not coincidence, glad you got your exchange.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to post back that we got a call from SFX today and they did match an exchange for us into a studio at Sloane Gardens Club in London for a week in August 2011.  Unfortunately we have made other arrangements and cannot use the week, so I will have to call them tomorrow and let the week go.  

I am a little confused because the week we had offered them in exchange was to be next week as a check-in date- I'm surprised they would still want it on such short notice (it was a request-first week, not a deposit).  Also, we cancelled our request months ago when our alternate arrangements were booked.  I'm sure I will learn what's up tomorrow when I call.

However, I had been a little cynical about SFX and this does encourage me that maybe it would make sense to deposit something with them next year after all.

H


----------

